
Why I Care about the Semantic Web - kenbellows
https://dev.to/kenbellows/why-i-care-about-the-semantic-web-2kn7
======
tangue
I read the title thinking there was a guy thinking that RDF, OWL, ontologies
and topic maps were the next hot things (a bit like stories of WW2 POW lost on
an island and thinking the war was still going on ten years after Hiroshima
...) I was relieved when I saw he was talking about semantic html.

